#  Krankheiten >   Knubbel an Rippen >

## Nukolar

Hallo,  
also ich hab schon seit längerem so komische Knubbel an den Rippen, die sich irgendwie knorpelig anfühlen, aber etwas weicher. Das seltsame ist, dass die sich ziemlich symmetrisch an der rechten und linken Seite befinden. Soweit ich das ertasten kann müsste es jeweils die 2. Rippe von unter her gezählt sein, und da eben rechts und links symmetrisch. 
Die Dinger tun nicht weh, aber wenn man draufdrückt oder versucht sie zu "verschieben" fühlt es sich irgendwie seltsam an.  
Während meinem Grundwehrdienst hatte ich das bei Gelegenheit und eher nebenbei mal dem Bundeswehrarzt gezeigt, der meinte es wären wohl geschwollene Lymphknoten oder sowas und kämen von einer Erkältung oder so. 
Da es nicht wehtut hab ichs auch nicht weiter beachtet, aber seltsam finde ich es schon, weil ichs jetzt schon relativ lang hab.   
Kann mir jemand sagen ob das normal ist oder was das sein könnte?   
Gruß, Nukolar

----------


## Charles Brandon

Hallo Nukolar, 
solche Knubbel habe ich auch, nicht nur an den Rippen, sondern auch am Oberschenkel und am Unterarm. Insgesamt sind es vielleicht fünf Stück. Den ältesten und größten Knubbel habe ich seit ca. 20 Jahren hinten links an den Rippen. Dies ist der einzige Knubbel, der etwas schmerzt, wenn ich draufdrücke. Er hat sich in der Zeit etwa verdoppelt. 
Ich habe die Knubbel auch schon Ärzten gezeigt. Sie meinten alle, das sei nichts Schlimmes. Ich komme jetzt nicht auf den Ausdruck, den sie benutzten. Etwas erstaunt war ich darüber, daß sich die Harmlosigkeit durch bloßes Handauflegen feststellen läßt. Einer meinte allerdings, man sollte sie vielleicht doch entfernen, weil sie nach längerer Zeit einen unangenehmeren Druck verursachen könnten. 
Da ich schon 20 Jahre damit lebe, werde ich sie wohl auch die nächsten 20 Jahre mitschleppen. 
Gruß
C.B.

----------


## Christiane

Die geschwollenen Lymphknoten scheinen ein chronisches Problem zu sein. Das ist ungewöhnlich, es sei denn du bist dauererkältet oder trägst Kleidung die reibt oder drückt. 
Das was Charles meint, sind Lipome. Das sind gutartige Tumore des Unterhautfettgewebes, meist am Rücken zu finden. Sie können Hühnereigröße erreichen, fühlen sich weich, teigig - derb an. Da sie extrem selten bösartig werden, müssen sie nur entfernt werden, wenn sie den Betroffenen stören.

----------


## Nukolar

Hallo, 
also danke erstmal für eure Beiträge. 
Dauererkältet bin ich nicht, ich bin eher selten krank. Aber vor Weihnachten hatte ich ein paar Tage lang Grippe, unter anderem mit Gliederschmerzen. Und ich bilde mir ein dass die Knubbel da auch ein wenig geschmerzt haben. Ist aber schon wieder vorbei. 
Ich trage auch keine Kleidung, die da reiben könnte. Immer nur weite T-Shirts oder Pullover. 
Die Dinger befinden sich nicht am Rücken, sondern eher seitlich-vorne. Und eben symmetrisch angeordnet.
Teigig fühlen sie sich eher nicht an. Also es ist eher so dass die Dinger direkt auf der Rippe eher hart und knorpelig sind und sich da kaum verschieben lassen, und direkt darüber wird das Gewebe etwas weicher, und beweglicher, aber noch deutlich fester als Fettgewebe.
Also richtig verschieben kann man die nicht, es fühlt sich an als wären die Dinger mit der Rippe verbunden. 
Wenn ich an der Stelle draufdrücke tuts nicht weh, aber es ist ein ganz anderes Gefühl als wenn ich auf eine andere Rippe drücke.
Besonders groß sind die Knubbel auch nicht, sie sind eher flach und man kann sie nur ertasten, sehen kann man nix. 
Kann man an der Stelle überhaupt Lymphknoten haben? Oder was könnte es denn sonst noch sein?  
LG, Nukolar

----------


## Christiane

Also deine Beschreibung passt eher zu geschwollenen Lymphknoten. Im Brustkorbbereich gibt es recht viele davon. Lipome sind nicht hart und knorpelig, ich habe sie auch noch nie symmetrisch gesehen. 
Mal ne andere Frage: du beschreibst ja die Knubbel im Verlauf der Rippen, die bei Druck schmerzen. Hast du in dem Bereich Verfärbungen? Und sind dort so kleine Bläschen auf der Haut?

----------


## Nukolar

Hallo, 
nein Verfärbungen oder Bläschen sieht man keine. Eigentlich sieht man mit blossem Auge fast garnnix, nur die Kontur der Rippen. Wenn man weiß wo die Dinger sind kann man sie höchstens erahnen. Ich kann mal versuchen ein Foto von der Stelle zu machen. 
Ich kann sie aber relativ gut ertasten. Das was ich fühle befindet sich eben direkt über den Rippen, da kann man es halt auch besonders gut ertasten. Möglicherweise sind aber auch zwischen den Rippen solche Knubbel, die man nicht fühlt?!? 
Lipome würde ich auch eher ausschließen. Ich hab halt dem Arzt geglaubt dass es Lymphknoten sind, aber mittlerweile kommts mir halt komisch vor, weil ichs jetzt schon seit ein paar Jahren hab :Huh?:   
Gruß, Nukolar

----------


## Christiane

Keine Bläschen. Ich hatte kurzzeitig an eine Gürtelrose gedacht, die können wir wohl auch ausschließen. Hattest du früher mal eine gehabt? 
Bei welchen Fachärzten warst du schon?

----------


## Muschel

Ist denn mal eine bildgebende Diagnostik gemacht worden? Z.B. ein CT?  
Werden diese Knubbel größer mit der Zeit?  
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Nukolar

Hallo, 
nein eine Gürtelrose hatte ich noch nie. 
CT wurde nicht gemacht, aber der Brustkorb wurde schon mehrfach geröntgt. Bisher nichts auffälliges.
Größer werden die Dinger auch nicht.

----------

